# Does impersonating a police officer apply to dogs?



## SouthernThistle

Just curious, but does "impersonating a police officer" apply to dogs as well? No, I'm not trying to be funny. 

I know that if a suspect hits/maims a police dog, it is the same as assaulting an officer. So if someone was passing off, breeding, or selling dogs as Police K-9s (not as prospects, not as trained, but actual working K-9s when they are not), does that fall under "impersonating a police officer?" 

Ex: Someone claims to be a K-9 handler/trainer for a Department. Person sells/studs out male German Shepherds as being a "Police K-9." Person lists dogs on their website as "retired K-9 partner" and "Police K-9, k.i.a." when they are also not Police K-9s and never were. Dogs that have minimal training being sold as Police K-9s (aka only know basic obedience on-leash commands and have followed someone when they ran across the yard as being "apprehension dogs.")

I would venture to guess that the person who is not a K-9 officer, etc. would be at fault?


----------



## gsdlove212

Good question, and valid points IMHO. Honestly though I think the charges of false advertisement would probably be waht would be easier to stick.


----------



## doggiedad

Police K-9, k.i.a. what does k.i.a. mean? thanks.


----------



## Liesje

I think KIA is killed in action


----------



## SouthernThistle

k.i.a. = Killed in Action

However, the dog was this person's personal dog and had zero formal training let alone a Police K-9.

I was not only curious based on this particular person. I was wondering in general as well. 

I don't think it would be "impersonating a police officer" since the dog isn't doing it himself. It would be the owner misrepresenting the dog, I suppose.


----------



## Amaruq

I think in advertising it would be more "false advertisement" but if it was out in public it would fall into the lines of impersonating an officer, however, the burden of proof would fall on the ones accusing them of that not of him to say he wasn't.


----------



## SouthernThistle

There is printed proof written by said person to others stating they are an officer, and their dogs (registered names given) are working Police K-9s.


----------



## darga19

I don't think the 'impersonating' charge would stick. He's not actually saying he's an officer if I read your post right, he's claiming to have been one in the past...

False advertisement like other people said, or a lawyer could probably stick some kind of 'fraud' charge to it.


----------



## SouthernThistle

The person is claiming to be a current and existing Law Enforcement Officer. When I contacted the department with which they said they were an officer, they had no record of this person, and they do not even have a K-9 Unit.


----------



## emsoskar

I would say "impersonating an officer" applys in a situation such as this example: someone takes their dog and drives around and happens to see a suspicious person lurking around the outside of a house. Then, they get out with the dog and say "stop what you're doing, I have a police dog, and I will turn him loose on you, etc" That is a "barney style" breakdown...

Advertising that you have K-9 dogs is not impersonating an officer, it is simply fraudulent claims. Just like if I were to claim that I was a cop, I'm not impersonating one unless I try to use it in a manner suggested above.


----------



## SouthernThistle

Person selling dogs is also impersonating an officer / telling others that they are the police K-9 handler/trainer for a department that doesn't even have a K-9 unit as well as selling their dogs that they get for free as "police wash-outs from the K-9 unit."


----------



## ladylaw203

THe internal affairs division of the department that he is claiming to work for would be very interested in hearing about this....


----------



## DFrost

> Originally Posted By: ladylaw203THe internal affairs division ..


Internal Affairs>?????? I didn't see anything, Ihad my back turned, I don't know what you're talking about. Do you have pictures? IF so they are photoshopped, I don't know what you're talking about.

DFrost uhhhh I mean John Doe


----------



## ladylaw203

> Quote: I didn't see anything, Ihad my back turned, I don't know what you're talking about. Do you have pictures? IF so they are photoshopped, I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> DFrost uhhhh I mean John Doe


----------



## SouthernThistle

The IA have already been notified. They are conducting an investigation of this person and their "practices."

(P.S. It's a "she" and a former member of this board who has also sold some members' dogs that were given to her to keep permanently as "retired police K-9s.")


----------

